# Mill Tailstock



## jocat54 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have needed a tailstock for my mill a couple of times now, just to get some support on longer projects, so melted some scrap aluminum I had and did some lost foam casting for the basic shapes and just kind of winged the design as I went along. It turned out okay and will work for what I need at this time.
It is adjustable in height from about 1 3/4 inches to just about 4 inches.


----------



## brino (Mar 14, 2016)

Simply elegant.
Nice work John.

-brino


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 14, 2016)

That's what makes this a Hobby. We need things that no one makes, so we make them ourselves.

I'm in process making a 7/8 diameter countersink.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 14, 2016)

awesome work! If I were to offer a suggestion or two, I would key the moving part to the bracket to make sure it's always parallel to the table and I'd add a fine adjust height screw, so that you can sweep your work with a DI and then adjust it a few thou.


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thought I would update what I did to the tailstock for the mill.
I was using it today and did not like how it functioned---so I threaded the shaft to 12x20 and milled a 1/4' slot to capture a nut. Had some 1 1/8" round stock to make the nut out of--tapped it to 1/2x20 and knurled it and milled it to fit the slot. Added a height adjustment bolt and nut.
Now it is much easier to use


----------



## ch2co (Nov 15, 2016)

Well now that you made one, I guess I better make one too.  Don't know why I need it, but I really do need it !
I like the design (after mods), thanks!


----------



## tweinke (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## barnett (Nov 23, 2016)

Very nice, I need one for my dividing head.


----------

